# 200mg/week Test and Deca



## OldeBull1 (Aug 4, 2021)

Greetings all. I've recently switched clinics, and I'll be able to increase my TRT dosage. I will be prescribed Testosterone and Nandrolone (Test P and Deca). The way it works is based off of my bloodwork, they prescribe me a dosage. The medications are bought in 4 month increments. Essentially, regardless of what I am prescribed, I'll have 2 10ml vials each of clinical strength Test and Deca. This wouldn't leave room for a full blast (and I am not ready to rush into a full blast), but I think I can get a little creative. I realize though not a blast, at 400mg/week, I would be going beyond theraputic and into an anabolic range. I'm thinking 20 weeks 200mg/week each of Test and Deca.

I am currently on 200mg Test, 50mg Deca, have been since March. All the right things are happening, minimal side effects. No current bloodwork, I will next week. 
Limited prior experience- prohormones (loved the Halodrol and Epistane), a short Testosterone cycle (6 weeks, 400mg) that was mixed in with prior TRT.

Any thoughts on a cycle(?) like this? Is it worth it? Is slow and low a good idea, or if I want to blast, jump right in? What results could be expected? What are some things to watch out for? What comes after?


----------



## bigdaddysmoothdc (Aug 4, 2021)

That is exactly what I have been running last two months. Steady gains, now I'm back to my try dose as I have blood work coming up. 

Sent from my LM-X210(G) using Tapatalk


----------



## BrotherIron (Aug 4, 2021)

Personally, I would stick to your laid out TRT and then when you want ... run an actual cycle.  200mg/wk of Deca isn't therapeutic so you might as well run it where you get the most out of it ie. 500mg/wk.

You could even keep your test low (200mg/wk) and up your deca to 500mg/wk.  That will yield some serious size/ strength gains if you're eating, training, and recovering properly.


----------



## juuced (Aug 5, 2021)

you gona need to get some more test and Deca from another source if you want to do a decent blast.


----------



## CJ (Aug 5, 2021)

I'm doing a long run of 300 Test and 300 NPP this fall/winter, so let's see how it goes!!!   

*will be adding in 25mg Dbol later on in the cycle though. 😉


----------



## midevil (Aug 6, 2021)

Considering your getting human grade pharmaceutical quality gear I'd say 200mg of each per week could really turn out great.

I say go for it.


----------



## OldeBull1 (Aug 6, 2021)

juuced said:


> you gona need to get some more test and Deca from another source if you want to do a decent blast.


I don't doubt that, but I'm thinking of a "tweener". A little more than therapeutic HRT, not so much a full blast. I'm alright with mild gains if that correlates to mild side effects. Slow and steady.

I reckon to run this for 16-20 weeks, go back to T200mg, Deca 50 mg for 8 weeks, and then give it a good run. That should be late winter, early spring. We'll save this part for another post.


----------



## OldeBull1 (Aug 6, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> I'm doing a long run of 300 Test and 300 NPP this fall/winter, so let's see how it goes!!!
> 
> *will be adding in 25mg Dbol later on in the cycle though. 😉


Shoot CJ, we're in this together. I'll be keeping an eye out.
I'm not opposed to some orals towards the end. 

Part of my thinking is perception of others. I want to avoid to much to soon, avoid being over obvious about my use. Being labeled as a 'juicers wouldn't help my career. I think (with no first hand experience) mild dosing over a while will lend itself to gradual gains, more subtle.


----------



## creekrat (Aug 6, 2021)

OldeBull1 said:


> I don't doubt that, but I'm thinking of a "tweener". A little more than therapeutic HRT, not so much a full blast. I'm alright with mild gains if that correlates to mild side effects. Slow and steady.
> 
> I reckon to run this for 16-20 weeks, go back to T200mg, Deca 50 mg for 8 weeks, and then give it a good run. That should be late winter, early spring. We'll save this part for another post.


Why?  I’d say either do it or don’t. No point in not using the compound where it will benefit you the most.


----------



## Jonjon (Aug 6, 2021)

I’m about to do something similar. I got prescribed nandrolone a few months ago. I’ve not started taking it, I just refill my prescription and put it away. I’m only prescribed 100mg per week.

In a couple weeks I’ll have enough to run 250mg a week for 12 weeks. Not sure if that’s long enough with deca.

Im on 200 mg Cypionate for trt. Gonna run 400test and 200 or 250 deca. Got some dbol to toss in at the end maybe. I may just take the dbol with my trt later on down the road. Still unsure about that.


----------



## Jonjon (Aug 6, 2021)

Did my math wrong. I’ve got enough for 16 weeks


----------



## creekrat (Aug 6, 2021)

Jonjon said:


> I’m about to do something similar. I got prescribed nandrolone a few months ago. I’ve not started taking it, I just refill my prescription and put it away. I’m only prescribed 100mg per week.
> 
> In a couple weeks I’ll have enough to run 250mg a week for 12 weeks. Not sure if that’s long enough with deca.
> 
> Im on 200 mg Cypionate for trt. Gonna run 400test and 200 or 250 deca. Got some dbol to toss in at the end maybe. I may just take the dbol with my trt later on down the road. Still unsure about that.


Why not up the deca to 400-500 ew?  How long are you planning on running it?


----------



## Jonjon (Aug 6, 2021)

creekrat said:


> Why not up the deca to 400-500 ew?  How long are you planning on running it?


I’ve never ran deca before, and I’ve got pharmaceutical grade, so I just assumed 250mg would be a good dose to start with. Not high enough?
Also was thinking about the test deca ratio


----------



## Blusoul24 (Aug 6, 2021)

Just because it's pharma, that doesn't mean it's necessarily stronger or better than UGL. I've had product from UG labs that was as good or better than pharma. I like low-dose cycles, but 250 of Deca, while great for joints won't produce a ton of results. You will get some, and obviously, adding that amount to your test that you're taking will pay benefits, but wanna store up a little bit longer and run 4 or 500? THEN you will see good results.


----------



## Jonjon (Aug 6, 2021)

Blusoul24 said:


> Just because it's pharma, that doesn't mean it's necessarily stronger or better than UGL. I've had product from UG labs that was as good or better than pharma. I like low-dose cycles, but 250 of Deca, while great for joints won't produce a ton of results. You will get some, and obviously, adding that amount to your test that you're taking will pay benefits, but wanna store up a little bit longer and run 4 or 500? THEN you will see good results.


Does the ratio of Test to deca really matter that much?


----------



## Blusoul24 (Aug 6, 2021)

For me, it isn't about the ratio. You have a good baseline amount of test, I just find that Deca is more effective for building muscle at higher doses than 200.

It's your call, and I understand that you wanna get started, but I just think you'll be happier, and see better results if you are a little patient wait until you build up a larger supply and then run a higher dose.


----------



## creekrat (Aug 6, 2021)

Not to everyone.  @Jin has run low test with HIGH deca and got massive results with no sides. Everyone reacts differently as far as the sides go so in the end it’s just trial and error. My next blast will be trt test with 500mg deca for 20 weeks.

As @Blusoul24 said, just because it’s pharma doesn’t mean it’s better. It just means that it will be dosed exactly as it states on the label and you know it was created in a pharmaceutical lab


----------



## Jonjon (Aug 6, 2021)

Blusoul24 said:


> For me, it isn't about the ratio. You have a good baseline amount of test, I just find that Deca is more effective for building muscle at higher doses than 200.
> 
> It's your call, and I understand that you wanna get started, but I just think you'll be happier, and see better results if you are a little patient wait until you build up a larger supply and then run a higher dose.


Oh yeah I appreciate the advice. I can always use what I have and finish with UGL if I wanna run more


----------



## Jonjon (Aug 6, 2021)

creekrat said:


> Not to everyone.  @Jin has run low test with HIGH deca and got massive results with no sides. Everyone reacts differently as far as the sides go so in the end it’s just trial and error. My next blast will be trt test with 500mg deca for 20 weeks.
> 
> As @Blusoul24 said, just because it’s pharma doesn’t mean it’s better. It just means that it will be dosed exactly as it states on the label and you know it was created in a pharmaceutical lab


Now you guys have me wondering if I should even increase my testosterone dose over my 200mg trt


----------

